
Introducing the Nvidia Self-Driving Safety Report - cvs268
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/10/23/introducing-self-driving-safety-report/
======
cvs268
The complete report [PDF] :

[https://www.nvidia.com/content/dam/en-zz/Solutions/self-
driv...](https://www.nvidia.com/content/dam/en-zz/Solutions/self-driving-
cars/safety-report/NVIDIA-Self-Driving-Safety-Report-2018.pdf)

